# need help from capuchine fanciers



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

i have a pair of what i bought as old dutch capuchines, they are npa banded, i bought them from a woman who had the pair as pets, comparing them to my other capuchines they are bigger, their ruffs are are a little larger and they aren't monk marked, could these be jacobin/capuchine crosses or just poor examples of the breed, they even stand a little different, any input would be appreciated


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

*Capuchines*

I have quite a number of Caps. Just looking at the heads I would guess they a just poor quality Caps. If there station allows their tail and wing tips to be low or possibly drag the ground then they would be part Jacs. However they may be good pets and that's not bad. Good Luck. Vivagirl

Visit my website http://www.colorpigeons.com/ to see some good examples.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

hey vivagirl, i've seen your videos and think that your caps are beautiful, i want to get a few from you, i want a red tiger, a black tiger and a white, i need two hens and a cock, i have a red bar cock that needs a mate, anyway let me know what the cost would be to have them shipped to wv 26719, it's pretty cold up here now, how do you think they would do, i could possibly put them on my closed in porch until spring, thanks for the info, they're pets first, i want eventually start showing them, i show dogs already so i think pigeons might be fun too


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

*Capuchines*

The birds will be $25 each the box is $8 the postage is $26 for 3 Caps
Where are you located? You must be close. I'm N.C. 
e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Danny Joe,
He's in West Va. And any one getting birds fron Danny Joe, beware, He'll treat you so well, you'll want to buy lots more from him. I got birds from him in the past and was very satisfied with how he dealt with me. A true gentleman.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Probably jac/cap mixes. And Danny Joe has very pretty birds!


----------

